# Please help ID this dynamo



## T90JEEP (Mar 28, 2010)

Bought an old dynamo at a yard sale and am trying to ID it. It has "made in France" stamped on it, as well as a patent date on Jan 10 19?2. I cannot make out the 3rd number on the date. On the main body there is a number "30901" stamped. 
I tried the "Flashlight museum", but they had never seen one before. :shrug:
Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## T90JEEP (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess this flashlight will go unidentified. If anyone has a source that might be able to help, please give me their info. I own 100+ flashlights, but this one is by far the most rare. 

Thank you CandlePowerForum for allowing me to post this inquiry. 
Scott


----------



## Kirk (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi T90Jeep,
According to Stuart Schneider's book, Collecting Flashlights (copyright 1996), your flashlight was made around 1920 and is/was worth about $50-$75. On page 82 of his book, he shows a catalog page from:

Societe Anonyme ELECTRO-AUTOMATE La Chaux-de-Fonds

Eclairage Electro-Automate

Lampes de Velo

Lampes de Garde

Lampes Sans batterie
Sans pile

Unique

Merveilleux

Indespensable


That's all I got! Oh yeah, welcome to CPF! 

Regards,
Kirk


----------



## T90JEEP (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Kirk! Now I'll be brushing up on my french and ordering that book! Thanks again for going out of your way to help a fella out-that light really had me scratchin my head.:thinking: Scott


----------

